
Google tries to patent ANS, which they did not invent - kukx
https://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https://www.money.pl/gospodarka/wiadomosci/artykul/uj-google-jaroslaw-duda-proces-patent,189,0,2352061.html
======
paralelogram
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asymmetric_Numeral_Systems](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asymmetric_Numeral_Systems)

------
droidist2
Google is doing a lot of this stuff, filing patents on machine learning
techniques from decades ago and loads of other things, and often getting the
patents granted. It's pretty infuriating.

~~~
mcappleton
A lot of it is probably defensive. If they don't Microsoft will and they'll
just have to pay Microsoft. It's not their fault. It's the patent systems
fault. I don't think you should be able to patent an algorithm, but that's
just me

------
gregatragenet3
Figured stuff like this would happen when the US switched from first to invent
to first to file. It was a bad change... But benefits the big co's who write
the legislati.. I mean participate in our fine democracy by providing campaign
contributions to those fine selfless individuals who run things from
Washington.

~~~
john_moscow
Wouldn't the patent be immediately rendered void due to prior art anyway?

------
lern_too_spel
Another take from a Daala developer:
[https://xiphmont.dreamwidth.org/84214.html](https://xiphmont.dreamwidth.org/84214.html)

------
jiqiren
This must be part of that "Don't be evil" mantra I keep hearing about.

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
The one that was officially dropped? Google may be a lot of things, but one
can no longer throw that motto at them and call them hypocrites.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Well, they kinda replaced it with Alphabet's "Do the right thing", which is
equally meaningless and similarly hilarious when compared with their actual
conduct.

